# Drag racing at the fest!!!!!!!



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I'll be bringing my portable drag strip to the show. Hopefully there's still a narrow spot along the wall for me to setup somewhere. Hopefully the computer stuff will be ready to go. I'll be running the races "heads up" style.
For classes I'd like to run stock JL/AW tuff ones, stock JL/AW xtraction and unlimited JL/AW. For the stock classes just basic tuning no aftermarket parts besides wheelie bars and slip on silicon tires. In the unlimited class anything goes as long as it's a JL/AW chassis of some type. I'll try to get a "defeat it it's yours" car also. Anyone up for slotcar PINKS????? If anyone has input let me know. I'll have to work on Friday the 7th so I won't be out there with the track til later. I'll have to check the show schedule before I set times.


----------



## Macs_Little_Car (Oct 25, 2003)

mtyoder said:


> I'll be bringing my portable drag strip to the show. Hopefully there's still a narrow spot along the wall for me to setup somewhere. Hopefully the computer stuff will be ready to go. I'll be running the races "heads up" style.
> For classes I'd like to run stock JL/AW tuff ones, stock JL/AW xtraction and unlimited JL/AW. For the stock classes just basic tuning no aftermarket parts besides wheelie bars and slip on silicon tires. In the unlimited class anything goes as long as it's a JL/AW chassis of some type. I'll try to get a "defeat it it's yours" car also. Anyone up for slotcar PINKS????? If anyone has input let me know. I'll have to work on Friday the 7th so I won't be out there with the track til later. I'll have to check the show schedule before I set times.



I will guarantee you we will find you some room.

Show schedule is here: http://www.theautofest.com/Info.html

Thanks for contributing!!!


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

I rented the courtyard tent for the entire weekend so if it's nice out, we have that area to play in now. Shotting for the side of the Hospitality room after breakfast is over each day.


We'll get'er done!


----------



## Adam Hosaflook (Aug 13, 2006)

It hasn't been since the days of goosechicken that drag racing has been at autofest. He personally tuned a car or two for me and showed me how to do it. It will be neat to test my car against some seasoned professionals.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I power the track with 2-12v lawn mower batteries. 24v and lots of amps so you'll probably need wheelie bars for the stock thunderjets. If I have time I'll make up a small batch of wheelie bars for those who don't have them. Got lots to do before then. The track is 10' start to finish with 5 feet of shut down. This is close to 1/8 mile in 1/64 scale. You'll want to gear your modifieds low!!!!! big crown small pinion. Started building some race cars for the show. Finished my unlimited last night. Three more to go. Still got some track work also setting up lights and sensors for the computer. Hope to knock it out this weekend or next.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Looks like they have the racing scheduled for 9:00am to 3:00pm on Saturday. I want to get set up on Friday night for test and tune. Those are the plans at this point.


----------



## speedbuggy (Nov 12, 2005)

well i'l miss this one my son's fishing derby is that weekend so well be fishing gues all have to see every one at the indy show in nov.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Here's a couple pics. of the track. Never mind my super mega messy basement. A little wiring and painting to do.


----------



## carnut2256 (Jun 9, 2003)

mtyoder said:


> I want to get set up on Friday night for test and tune. Those are the plans at this point.


If you're outside, bring a tarp, and _use_ it! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

*Defeat it own it car!!!!!!!*

I got the "defeat it own it" car ready. It's a modified JLTO with a Mooneyes Willys body. I'm not gonna say what all has been done to it. If your gonna try for this car you have to use a JL or AW slotcar. You can modify your cars any way you want, but no neo motor magnets. Polymer motor magnets and neo traction magnets ok. Only 1 armature allowed. I will say that my car has stock motor magnets. I'd like to run 2 of 3 races for this car.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

carnut2256 said:


> If you're outside, bring a tarp, and _use_ it! :lol: :lol: :lol:



Outside, man I hope not. I've done it before though.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

mtyoder said:


> Outside, man I hope not. I've done it before though.


This is AutoFest! Even though we are extremely tight on space there is no way we stick you outside to the elements. Now, if you want and the weather is really nice that weekend, I am having electricity provided to the courtyard Wedding style banquet tent. If the area inside gets too tight we can glady move to that venue. Keep in mind, you'll have a roof over your head and side walls if needed.

Lots of options for us but plan number one on Thursday night is to scope out another larger facility down the street. We already have another manufacturer lined up for both slots and die-cast for 2008 and we don't want to turn away any vendors or table needs next year.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

mtyoder said:


> I power the track with 2-12v lawn mower batteries. 24v and lots of amps so you'll probably need wheelie bars for the stock thunderjets. If I have time I'll make up a small batch of wheelie bars for those who don't have them. Got lots to do before then. The track is 10' start to finish with 5 feet of shut down. This is close to 1/8 mile in 1/64 scale. You'll want to gear your modifieds low!!!!! big crown small pinion. Started building some race cars for the show. Finished my unlimited last night. Three more to go. Still got some track work also setting up lights and sensors for the computer. Hope to knock it out this weekend or next.


Is it possible to have the shut down area smaller than 5 feet? Maybe 3 feet?


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Mark Hosaflook said:


> Is it possible to have the shut down area smaller than 5 feet? Maybe 3 feet?



Craig may need 300 feet of shutdown area for some of his cars.  But 3 feet will be way more than I need. Randy.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

The drag strip is 16' 4" long. I don't even have enough shut down with the 5 feet I have. Anything modified hits the end easily. I do have a soft-catch at the end for the modifieds.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

mtyoder said:


> The drag strip is 16' 4" long. I don't even have enough shut down with the 5 feet I have. Anything modified hits the end easily. I do have a soft-catch at the end for the modifieds.


Ouch

The room the slots was going in is 18ft including the breakfast serving area. We may have to go to plan "B". I also have a plan "c" just in case.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

Got any objections to running it down the main hall outside the main forum?


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Mark Hosaflook said:


> Got any objections to running it down the main hall outside the main forum?


That sounds fine. I just don't wanna anger the hotel mangement wherever I'm at. Gotta get some pics. up of the "defeat it own it car" although it looks stock.

L8R


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Track is running, computer is working! 99% ready to go. Hope you're all ready to race and play. I am......................I think!


----------



## Macs_Little_Car (Oct 25, 2003)

I'm ready.. not to win probably, but to play anyway!!


----------



## Adam Hosaflook (Aug 13, 2006)

Oh boy my favorite thing about slot cars is drag racing them. It shows the skill of the mechanic on a fair and equal playing field. Nothing Better Eh?!!!


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

mtyoder said:


> That sounds fine. I just don't wanna anger the hotel mangement wherever I'm at. Gotta get some pics. up of the "defeat it own it car" although it looks stock.
> 
> L8R


We booked that place solid, not too sure he is going to complain. Another option is the lobby which is actually sounding pretty good right now. Management only asks one favor.....can you put two curves in it to fit in 6 ft?:freak: 


Just kidding.


----------

